# tired of water coming in thru scuppers?



## pappastratos

tired of water coming in thru scuppers ? My boat used to do it all the time. Now I install PVC test plugs on the inside. They come out real easy to let any water out. I put the plugs on the inside drain holes so I can easily take them out when necessary.
Here is what they look like:


----------



## Ocean Master

Good Tip


----------



## DawnsKayBug

That seems sort of dangerous...
For some weird reason you take a wave and the boat swamps, with everythign going on how long is it going to take before you realize your scuppers are plugged? 
Why not the ping pong ball type scupper?


----------



## pappastratos

DawnsKayBug said:


> That seems sort of dangerous...
> For some weird reason you take a wave and the boat swamps, with everythign going on how long is it going to take before you realize your scuppers are plugged?
> Why not the ping pong ball type scupper?


Good question, 1 month ago I took a wave over the bow of my bay boat on Dixie Bar, I had 6" of water in my boat. Wave was big enough to wash a rod over the boat, turn over 5 gallon bait buckets. I easily removed the plugs, all the water was out in a few minutes. Plugs go on the inside of the boat. I know the plugs are in the drains & know to remove them.


----------



## Snagged Line

That example scares me for some reason....

I stuffed my 15' Boston Whaler Dauntless into a wave once and filled it with water up to the tops of the gunnels...... those scuppers doing what they do saved my butt and kept it from rolling over until it rapidly drained....


----------



## pappastratos

I had both plugs out in less than 10 seconds. Imagine pulling a stopper out of a bathtub drain. 
The trick to any boat with water in it like your & my circumstance is to keep the boat moving forward so it will not roll over.


----------



## NoMoSurf

DawnsKayBug said:


> That seems sort of dangerous...
> For some weird reason you take a wave and the boat swamps, with everythign going on how long is it going to take before you realize your scuppers are plugged?
> Why not the ping pong ball type scupper?


Because they leak like hell while you are anchored and I dont like standing in a inch of water if I dont have to. :no:

I use the yellow foam practice golf balls. drill an undersized hole through the center. Then pull a loop of paracord through it and tie two knots. One on each side that are close enough to keep the ball in compression. That way water does not leak through the hole in the ball. Works like a charm! The paracord look makes them super easy to statch out in case of emergency. I use these as scupper plugs on my kayaks too.


----------



## sealark

Why not just put a rubber flapper on the outboard side. You take a wave and you wont be able to get back there in time to remove a plug or even think about removing it.


----------



## MGuns

My old Everglades 243CC had plastic cups on the outside of the scuppers with a ping pong ball in them to allow water out but not in; worked pretty well. Sure do miss that boat.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I've tried several things to keep water out of my Twin Vee. New rubber scuppers, practice golf balls, plumbing stoppers...........
The golf balls worked ok, but the floor still got wet due to the water sloshing out of the live well. 

Makes you wonder why boat manufacturers build boats that the scuppers are at or when loaded below the water line. :thumbdown:


----------



## pappastratos

sealark said:


> Why not just put a rubber flapper on the outboard side. You take a wave and you wont be able to get back there in time to remove a plug or even think about removing it.


 My boat has the rubber flappers, they are worthless! Hey took a huge wave putting 6" of water in the bottom of the boat, knew they are in, I had them out in less than 10 seconds !


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

My BlueWave has 3 forms of "check" on the scupper drains- ping pong style on the deck drain, in-line check valve below deck, and a rubber flapper on the stern. But it still doesn't stop some water from seeping in the boat, especially when we are all piled on the stern watching one guy fight a fish! Lol. It was even like that when it was new! But that's ok with me until someone comes up with a better design. On the brighter side, there is also a "sump" with a pump behind the seat- just as an added drain system.
Still beats how wet we used to get in the kayaks!


----------



## Jason

DawnsKayBug said:


> Why not the ping pong ball type scupper?


I've got those and water still comes in....I have plugs I put in too but they are regular boat plugs. I can only take them out when I am running though. I don't face huge seas in my baby cat though...


----------



## capt'n slim

Water on the deck don't bother me.... but i'm always at the helm......i'll have to ask the other guys if they mind getting their feet wet.


----------



## RedLeg

I use the regular scupper plugs you buy at west marine or academy. However, I only use them when we are anchored up or if the current/wind doesnt push my bow faceing away from the waves. When under way, I always take them out. Water splashes over my transom, but I have a splash well that helps. I too hate it when I have three bubbas at the back of the boat, especially on one side while someone is fighting a fish. Don't like wet feet!:thumbdown:


----------



## KingCrab

What happens if your in serious caca ? If u are injured & your depending on someone else to remove the plugs ? Always have a couple readily availible 5 gallon buckets on board, Always. 2 people moving 10 gals of water works quite well. Gas the boat forward moving all water to rear of boat. Bail there.


----------

